# PetSmart/PetCo Puppy Classes



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm interested in doing Rally/Obedience with Cosby. However the closest AKC training club is in Seattle. I plan to make that trip (it's only about 45 minutes, it's just the night time seattle traffic I'm not used to) for:
Beginning Obedience / Basic Manners 
Canine Good Citizen 
Novice I
Novice II
Open & Utility (advanced competition prep).

But just for the beginning (basics and mainly socialization) Petsmart has a class starting June 10th, (day before he's 11 weeks), they have to be 10 weeks there, it's an 8 week class. And also Petco has a 6 week class he can start at 8 1/2 weeks.

Would it be okay to get him into one of those classes for socialization and early start? And which would you recommend? Getting him in sooner at Petco for early socialization, or waiting till 11 weeks to give him adjustment time home?

Just trying to give us a good head start and know how important socialization is!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You can never have enough socialization, so if those are your only options, it is better than nothing.

I had to use my local Petco to take a Puppy Class with MacKenzie. It was nothing compared to the classes that I had in other places, but like I said, it was better than nothing to help with socialization.

What I did like, it that we actually taught them the commands right in the store aisles, so the scenarios were more real than an obedience ring.

For instance, recalls were done with me around the corner, being surrounded by all kinds of yummy treats... and there were all kinds of people and dogs around.

I was spoiled where my old house was, the obedience school was two streets over, most people did travel 30 - 60 minutes to get there.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

The most important thing is to check whether he has had all the shots he needs. In my training school Tess couldn't start before she had been given the second round, so she was around 12 weeks.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

A poorly run class can be worse than no class. Ask about their sanitation practices. Ask about instructor experience (some there are very experienced and not yet ready to start their own business, others have had a very very very short 'dog trainers course'). 

I would definitely travel far for a quality puppy socialization class with an experienced instructor. That person can help you notice anything that needs to be addressed now. Not to mention, if you find a class taught by someone who is experienced with higher level comp obed, you will be able to avoid a lot of retraining and you'll be able to do activities that prepare your puppy for his future competition career. 

A good puppy socialization class should start as early as 10 days after first set of vaccinations...but you want to be sure adequate sanitation and management practices are in place...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Is there anywhere you can take a puppy class that has an instructor with competition experience? As far as socialization goes, that doesn't have to be off leash play with other dogs. Just walking around different places and playing with each other (you and the dog) in these places is what's most important. You can use the pet stores, parks, etc for that.The problem with using a petsmart type class for someone that wants to do obedience in the future is they may teach things in a style not preferrable for competition. For instance, you want to teach your dog to tuck up his rear legs in a sit, versus the way most pet instructors teach it by having the dog rock back. And I can tell you from experience, once you teach something one way it is a pain to try to go back and teach it a different way.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

The training club in Seattle has already started spring puppy classes, and when I called to ask when the next one would start that said not until Fall. But there is another place I'm going to call a little later, it's a little further but their website says "We offer weekly classes for Learning/Honing Handling Skills and Puppy Socialization" but the link it has next to it is not working. So I will call them to find out about that. But it has no basic obedience here, just Puppy Socialization and Conformation Handling.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

what about this place?http://www.dogsworldtraining.com/


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

That one looks good, but it's from 6-7 and 45 minutes away, problem is we had to sell my car before the move and currently just have one, and theres no guarantee my husband would be home in time for me to make the class.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh wait, they have Saturday classes!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

The Petsmart classes here are EXPENSIVE and run in a room that looks about 8X8 with instructors that appear to be 17. Carolark (a local school for pets (i.e. not for people training for titles) is competatively priced with them and SO MUCH BETTER!! They have teachers who have actually taken dogs through the process themselves, dealt with issues etc. They are super careful about the socialization part in the puppy classes, not having the big guys running with the wee ones until they get to know each other in small groups. I am not sure what I would do...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here are a couple I found in Olypia

http://www.happydoginstitute.com/

http://www.fidosfarm.com/obed.htm


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the help! I've looked at all the suggestions and decided to go with It's a Dog World, because it seems I can get all his training and everything done there , and they have Saturday morning classes which are perfect! 

He comes home at 8 weeks exactly, Friday the 21st, so they said he COULD start there the day after, but I chose to hold off until the following Saturday, to give him a week adjustment period at home first.


----------

